# VektorGreenhorn - allgemeine Frage zum Vektorisieren



## umek (9. August 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
bei ultraweaver.com gibt es jede Menge Vektorgrafiken. 
z.B. das Nokia3310, deverse mp3 Player, oder ein cooles PC Gehäuse. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie sowas gemacht wird. Keine Anleitung! 
Mein Problem ist nur das ich mir schwer vorstellen kann, das solche Bilder 
nur mit Illustrator oder Freehand gemacht werden. Schaut euch mal das 
Nokia3310 an. Wie geht sowas? Lädt man sich in solchen 
Fällen ein Bild ein und malt das nach. Was mir unmöglich erscheint. Oder 
gibt es da sogar noch extra Software für, die evtl. automatisch Vektorisiert? 
Irgendwas was einem die Arbeit dabei abnimmt, 
denn von Hand krieg ich sowas nie hin.

Dank im Voraus 

gr33tz


----------



## Night Vision Worker (9. August 2004)

..du kannst mit Vektorprogrammen "tracen" und Bilder in Vektoren umrechnen lassen. Sieht nicht immer perfekt aus und braucht oft auch ein weilchen, aber es funktioniert! 

..ansonsten einfach ein Bild in das Vektorprogramm importieren und das Bild nachzeichnen! Ist übrigens ein guter Einstieg! 

Und das Nokia-Fon ist ziemlich einfach nachzubauen! ..Probier's doch selbst einmal! 

Für den Audi wurde übrigens ein PS-PlugIn verwendet, also die Vektordatei später im PS weiterbearbeitet!


----------



## umek (9. August 2004)

Dann meinst du das dieses tatsächlich durch nachzeichnen funktioniert! Na gut, 
dann fang ich mal an. )) Würde gern mal das orig. Bild dieser Grafiken sehen. 
Ich weiss nicht ob du das grüne PC Gehäuse gesehen hast, aber wenn man das 
einlädt und in seine Bestandteile zerpflückt, ist es für mich echt schwer vorstellbar, 
das dort alles selbstgemacht wird. Zu solchen Bildern gibt es dort allerdings auch kein 
Tutorial, obwohl dort jede Menge Tuts liegen. Kennst du vielleich ein Tutorial oder Quellen. 
Ob gut oder nicht ist egal, wäre schon froh über irgendwas genaueres in dieser Richtung.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (9. August 2004)

sorry, da kann ich dir gerade nicht weiterhelfen! Sollte aber bis heute Abend keiner ein vernünftiges Tutorial posten, werde ich mich gerne auch nochmal auf die Suche machen!

..aber standardmäßig wird dir in den nächsten paar Minuten geholfen! 

*sind hier ja alle von der ganz schnellen sorte* ^^

bis später..


----------



## umek (9. August 2004)

Ja das gefällt mir hier auch so gut.
Aber FEIN! Das ist nett! 
Kann da auch erst heut abend was mit anfangen! 
Also frohes Schaffen noch, wenn's dir so geht wie mir ...


----------



## thoru (9. August 2004)

vielleicht hier mal schauen als kleinen Denkanstoss...
HIER 

...oder noch ein paar kleine Impressionen, was man 
mit einem Vektorprogramm noch anstellen kann.
klickst du hier 


cu
thoru


----------



## umek (9. August 2004)

Ich will auch! Ich bin beeindruckt! Das vectorize-Tutorial gefällt mir.  
Nur noch etwas zu abstrakt, aber steckt viel Arbeit drin. Viell. hat ja jemand ein 
Tut parat in dem ein Handy oder oder ein mp3Player gebastelt wird. Das würd 
ich mir zu gern einmal ansehen .... nur zu schade das man immer nur die 
Endprodukte zu sehen bekommt. 
Hab die Seite Juni@Work nur mal überflogen, ... die 
Grafiken sind der Hammer. Wie gern würd ich dabei einmal zusehen. Denn 
soweit der Überblick gereicht hat, konnte ich dort keine Tutorials entdecken. 
Würd ich an ihrer Stelle vielleicht auch nicht machen.

thx 

ps: Kann das sein das mir das Portal hier ein paar Satzzeichen mopst?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (10. August 2004)

wie versprochen ein paar Freehand-Links:

http://www.freehandsource.com/
http://www.sketchpad.net/freehand.htm 
http://www.tema.ru/f/r/e/e/h/a/n/d/ 
http://www.macromedia.com/support/freehand/tutorial_index.html
http://coecs.ou.edu/cware/software/freehand/index.htm

http://www.mckinleyville.com/cart/cabinet/cab_soft.html
http://www.huntfor.com/design/tutorials/freehand.htm 
http://www.digitalartlinks.com/links/2D_Programs/Freehand/
http://deezin.com/freehand.html 
http://computerkurs.khm.de/cgki2000/vektor/ 

http://www.tutorialsuche.de/freehand-tutorials,13,0.html
http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/freehand/ 
http://www.artistdesignerjobs.com/freehand.html 
http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/freehandtutorials/
http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/freehand/

http://www.katsueydesignworks.com/freehand.htm
http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/tipsandtricks/macromedia_freehand.php

..und als kleiner Bonus: 200 Photoshop-Tutorials!
http://www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials/

..reicht doch für den Anfang, oder?!


----------



## umek (10. August 2004)

Vielen vielen DANK! (für die netten Quellen.) 
Das beste daran ist das ich die meisten noch nicht kenne ... 
Da ist aber jemand erstmal beschäftigt. Also das reicht auf jeden 
Fall für's erste ... Dank nochmal, ... macht laune hier. 

rgds


----------



## umek (10. August 2004)

Der Hammer! Nach genauerem Betrachten kann ich mich nur nochmal bei dir bedanken 
Night Vision Worker.

Und der BONUS! Cool! 

ps: ... wenn ich irgendwas für dich tun kann, meine Favoriten stehen dir zu Verfügung! *lol*


----------



## Night Vision Worker (10. August 2004)

*g* ..nichts zu danken!

man tut halt was man kann! 

..und auf die Sache mit den Favoriten komme ich bestimmt irgendwann zurück! *hehehehe*

So, und um dich noch ein bißchen mehr anzuspornen hab' ich meine erste größere Freehand-Zeichnung rausgesucht! 

*hab dafür aber auch 20h gebraucht*


----------



## umek (10. August 2004)

Klar gerne! 

Ich vermute mal das dort nicht nur 20h drin stecken, sondern auch ein ganze Menge 
an Erfahrungen. Aber daran soll es nicht liegen ... die kommt auch früher oder später. 
Desweiten denke ich fast das etwas Begabung oder Können vorhanden sein muss ... 
denn das mit den Schattierung find ich heftig. Die müssen doch alle selbst angezeichnet
werden. Die geschickten links lassen mich hier schon garnicht mehr still sitzen, dein Ansporn 
bringt mich hier zum steppen. Das Bild hast du gemacht? Das sieht top aus. Hut ab.


----------

